# My Tigrinus pic



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Size 15 inch ....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow awesome fish. What size tank is he living in?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow awesome fish. What size tank is he living in?
> [snapback]846717[/snapback]​


He is living in 120 gallon tank ..but I think I will move him to another bigger tank since grow very fast ....


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

damn he is decent


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like his pattern.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's cool i like it :nod:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just gorgeous. What kind of diet do you have him on?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are great cats


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a beauty!!!








Awesome catfish, man


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

awesome fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice tig


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Cool fish, but why is he in a empty tank?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice tig i miss my little dude.
dixon


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Just gorgeous. What kind of diet do you have him on?
> [snapback]847016[/snapback]​


I just give him HIKARI Pellet twice a day ......and he really like it ....


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

How much do those cats cost in indonesia?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish. he does looks crampted in there how long would u say he is


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

shaft said:


> How much do those cats cost in indonesia?
> [snapback]847790[/snapback]​


for size 5 inch around US$200


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

no_fear said:


> for size 5 inch around US$200
> [snapback]847856[/snapback]​


Huh, that's cool. That's a bit less than I thought it would be. Have you ever thought about putting some large frontosas in there, or would they not get along. I'm just thinking they'd look nice together because they have similar patterns and colors.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

no_fear said:


> He is living in 120 gallon tank ..but I think I will move him to another bigger tank since grow very fast ....
> [snapback]846730[/snapback]​


Cool. What are you thinking of putting him in?


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

I think I will put 5 red Head Tapajos,2 altifrons and 3 abalios ....I have tried before with cichlid Iporagensis but they too agressive for the Tigrinus ....


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

that guy is pretty as hell


----------

